# MCL ticker help!



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2012)

Argh! 

I don't know if the problem is at MCL's end or the result of my fiddling but at some point in the early hours, I changed the goal setting on my ticker and while everyone else's has reset to 0, mine is still happily bragging about my 2011 mileage. Don't get me wrong, that'll make this year's a lot easier to reach, but seems slightly dishonest and sneaky.  I've deleted and re-entered the code in my signature and it hasn't made the slightest bit of difference.

Help?


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

blimey


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> blimey


I know, what a thicko


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2012)

Woop, woop, it's fixed itself.  And I'm ranked higher than Potsy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2012)

MCL has a mind of its own, it even starts the New Year at its own special time.

For those who haven't logged their first ride of the day, are we now being ranked alphabetically?

EDIT: no, it's not alphabetical. What then?


----------



## avsd (1 Jan 2012)

test post to see if my ticker has been reset


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (1 Jan 2012)

Just waiting for da-udder-end to get its act together and realise i've just added an account.


----------



## PaulSecteur (1 Jan 2012)

Me too!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (1 Jan 2012)

I've right clicked on other peoples tracker bar, then selected "properties" to view the code-text.
Mine is absolutely spot on perfect (with diffent user name obviously), so i know its just a synch issue.


----------



## velovoice (9 Jan 2012)

testing...

ETA: nope, still not working


----------



## Norry1 (9 Jan 2012)

Suggest you change the small R to a Capital R. It may be case sensitive

Martin


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (10 Jan 2012)

It took a few days for mine to get going ... it looks like i'm going "up" in the scale of things.


----------

